# Chevy Cruze 2013- Timing belt or Timing chain



## lpardes (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi, recently purchased 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4 LT and wanted to know whether the car has timing belt or chain. somebody knows?

Thank you


----------



## TurtleOverlord (Apr 2, 2017)

1.4t has chain, 1.8 has belt


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TurtleOverlord said:


> 1.4t has chain, 1.8 has belt


Welcome Back!:welcome:

Please introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

